

HTC Says Willing to Negotiate With Apple on Patent Dispute - ashishgandhi
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-07-26/htc-says-it-s-willing-to-negotiate-with-apple-over-patent-fight.html

======
epsilondelta
And so the Clone War drags on and on. These days, who knows what "willing to
negotiate" means anymore? Hint: It's not limited to patent licensing.

